# Public yiff: Your views.



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in The Den or Off Topic.


Anyway saw this brought up in a journal. It does irk me when you are in a group chat on skype, or a stream and some of the users start to yiff. Personally I feel a chat is exactly that, for chatting. I find it rude to just start yiffing in front of everyone, it's inconsiderate as well. When I am in a chat I want to chat to people, not sit there watching the screen get flooded with cybersex posts.


My view aside, what do you guys, the friendly folks of FaF think? Have any of you ever done a yiff in a public area?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jan 12, 2012)

Like many things, I personally believe it depends on the general nature of the chat you're going into. 

In general, I don't care for it. However, if this is a normal occurance for a particular chat and the person that "owns" the channel has cultivated this environment, who am I to tell them what they can and can't do with it?

More or less: Context of the situation at hand.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 12, 2012)

Doersn't bother me at all.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't seen any more than a few lines of yiff. Nothing full on or anything.

Especially if it disrupts the rest of the conversation, then no I don't think it should exist publicly. Take it to pm at least.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 12, 2012)

I've only ever seen links if it's a group chat, and in only one chat have i ever seen even that much


----------



## Ames (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought you were talking about people IRL fucking in the street.

Either way, I would be meh.  I am too used to general weirdness.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 12, 2012)

I have told a few friends to take it to pm's cause it felt awkward/annoying when they started up in the middle of a conversation, and it was rather random. I have been in a group where yiffing was normal, and wasn't bothered by it since that's pretty much what the chat was for 70% of the time.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

If by this you mean roleplaying, then yes. It is very annoying. I don't mind the occasional -hugs- or whatever because they aren't annoying, but when someone does weird fucking shit in a group chat it makes it _really_ awkward. Linking adult pics and stuff like that doesn't get on my nerves, because I don't have to see that.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 12, 2012)

Cybersex belongs in private. However, it is very fun when spotting these losers... to join in their sexytimes in a BloodNinja fashion. It is hilarious.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Cybersex belongs in private. However, it is very fun when spotting these losers... to join in their sexytimes in a BloodNinja fashion. It is hilarious.



Bloodninja is a legend <3


----------



## Smelge (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone who uses the word "yiff" in a non-ironic way deserves to be publicly mutilated.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2012)

There's worse things you could do in a chat and it's just text anyway.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2012)

It completely depends on the medium.

That said, what I hate more is random people PM-ing you for yiff RP.
Here's a fine example:

```
[16:50] <x> hey
[16:58] <Cerbrus> eya
[16:59] <x> im horny
[16:59] <Cerbrus> i'm not.
[17:00] <x> aw maybe i can change that
[17:01] <Cerbrus> I don't think so
[17:01] <x> aw why
[17:02] <Cerbrus> Cause i'm not into this kind of random conversations, where people say "im horny", as a greeting
[17:02] <x> ok
[17:03] <x> but itll be fun
[17:03] <Cerbrus> Okay, I guess I'm too subtle, then. Not interested.
[17:04] * x (~BadDragon@fur-5D584E30.dsl.hrlntx.swbell.net) Quit (Quit: Bad Dragon: making fantasies real!)
```
They always seem to come from that channel :/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> It completely depends on the medium.
> 
> That said, what I hate more is random people PM-ing you for yiff RP.
> Here's a fine example:
> ...


That's why I don't go into IRC chats anymore.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2012)

See, when I did IRC, I just went to places where this isn't an issue, where the minute someone did something like this and ignored a warning about it, they'd get booted. It's easier.

\wow, I need to fire up the IRC client again. It's been too long


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 12, 2012)

Usually I am pretty laid back and I never had the yiff thing come up in my chats.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 12, 2012)

So avoiding IRC chats like I have been doing is a good thing. Yaaay!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Have any of you ever done a yiff in a public area?



Auughahugherughah


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2012)

Seen too much to care. Just go with the social expectations of the chat and let them reflect on you, rather than the other way round.


----------



## thewall (Jan 12, 2012)

KILL THIS THREAD WITH FIRE!!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2012)

If someone started typefucking in a chat I was in I would yell at them or post dumb RP to interrupt them until they fucking stopped or took it to a private place. I don't want to read that shit.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never really come across it before, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. 

Erm. In public (chatroom), it's just awkward. But to be honest I wouldn't really give too much of a shit. If it was that much of an issue, I'd just tab out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to have a lot of people to chat with on MSN. I rarely saw it. Now I have so few people to talk with, it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 12, 2012)

In real life, you would tell them to get a room. Same goes for online. Pretend sex is kinda sad, but i don't care how a couple entertains themselves in private. Serious public cybersex is socially inept pathetic in action.

It's the Internet, so I can anticipate and put up with stuff like that, but that doesn't change the total lack of tact being displayed. I can handle seeing public yiff if they can handle me mocking them for it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2012)

Cyril said:


> So avoiding IRC chats like I have been doing is a good thing. Yaaay!



It's not like that happens on a daily basis.
The queries are rare, but when someone randomqueries you, fat chance it's for RP BUTTSECKS.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought this was having sex in a public environment, not online.

Response: DAS BEWT!!
Cyber-sexing is not appropriate in a public environment. Take it to whispers. :V


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 12, 2012)

I've seen it being posted on a few submissions on the main site now and then.
If you like a good laugh I recommend reading some of those posts. They generally lack correct grammar and smilies are usually abused to no end, but the real golden edge is the occasional, misspelled words.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2012)

typefuckers scare me


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> typefuckers scare me



that's not what it looked like a few days ago :v


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> that's not what it looked like a few days ago :v


That was my evil twin, I swear!


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> That was my evil twin, I swear!



Yeah sure and I'm next in line for the Throne :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> typefuckers scare me



It's worse when you see it in FA submissions that aren't even explicit.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

Whenever I see people rping in internetpublic (explicit or not) it just makes me roll my eyes and feel embarrassed for them and everybody who has the misfortune to read it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2012)

I wouldn't like if someone started typefucking in an open chatroom. They should always be private stuff


----------



## Xenke (Jan 12, 2012)

Join in. :v

Unless they are gross fatties.

...

SO I guess just always ignore it then.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's worse when you see it in FA submissions that aren't even explicit.


... Reminds me of when somebody linked an fa submission that was a picture of diapers and how all the comments in it were about how sexy it was......


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> ... Reminds me of when somebody linked an fa submission that was a picture of diapers and how all the comments in it were about how sexy it was......



they're just murry purry :v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 12, 2012)

thewall said:


> KILL THIS THREAD WITH FIRE!!!!!


Kill this post with fire, there's better ways to say a post sucks that doesn't make you look like a tool. :/



Mentova said:


> If someone started typefucking in a chat I was in I would yell at them or post dumb RP to interrupt them until they fucking stopped or took it to a private place. I don't want to read that shit.


I now regret not doing this when we used to be in the same chat room.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2012)

Aden said:


> See, when I did IRC, I just went to places where this isn't an issue, where the minute someone did something like this and ignored a warning about it, they'd get booted. It's easier.
> 
> \wow, I need to fire up the IRC client again. It's been too long


So much this.

I miss holegan. I never went there enough.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow I seriously expected something different when I clicked on this. That said unless it's specifically a chat for type fucking people need to start their own chat if they are going to do that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> ... Reminds me of when somebody linked an fa submission that was a picture of diapers and how all the comments in it were about how sexy it was......



There was another one I came across on FA. A person had made their Shiba Inu look like Ammy from Okami and a random person had stated "It would have been better if your dog was doing the Golden Shower attack, how I would love your dog to do that in my mouth". :L



Trpdwarf said:


> Wow I seriously expected something different when I clicked on this. That said unless it's specifically a chat for type fucking people need to start their own chat if they are going to do that.



You and me both. :L


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "It would have been better if your dog was doing the Golden Shower attack, how I would love your dog to do that in my mouth". :L




:~:

why did i read that


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> :~:
> 
> why did i read that



Becuase I put it there.
I am sorry if I disturbed you. :c


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

*select the people Typefucking and mute them, resume talking*
its situational, if the chat you are in where thats a common thing then you cant say much but for you to leave or just mute the fuckers
if its not common then the opposite happens where they have to leave


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Becuase I put it there.
> I am sorry if I disturbed you. :c



It's not as bad as some of the stuff I've seen around on FA, watersports and that kind of thing is weird but personally I find most other fetishes a lot more disturbing :c


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> It's not as bad as some of the stuff I've seen around on FA, watersports and that kind of thing is weird but personally I find most other fetishes a lot more disturbing :c



There are worst things to been seen on FA, that we can agree...despite the creeper comments that may come with it. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There are worst things to been seen on FA, that we can agree...despite the creeper comments that may come with it. :V


SoFurry still beats FA in creepy comments anyway, only thing saving my mind over there is that I can turn off the "CUM" counter'
D= no I dont need to know how many folks just jerk off or think that picture jerk off worthy


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SoFurry still beats FA in creepy comments anyway, only thing saving my mind over there is that I can turn off the "CUM" counter'
> D= no I dont need to know how many folks just jerk off or think that picture jerk off worthy



There's many reasons I never go to SoFurry, the comments alone are enough to keep me away.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> There's many reasons I never go to SoFurry, the comments alone are enough to keep me away.


I have to force myself to be nice, cause if I openly rip on someone doing a creepy comment on an image of mines, I'll get into trouble somehow


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I have to force myself to be nice, cause if I openly rip on someone doing a creepy comment on an image of mines, I'll get into trouble somehow



D:

Well I guess it's another good way to get famous, drawing dicks on FA and SF can make you more popular than the likes of Uncle Kage :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SoFurry still beats FA in creepy comments anyway, only thing saving my mind over there is that I can turn off the *"CUM" counter'*D= no I dont need to know how many folks just jerk off or think that picture jerk off worthy




What the hell?!?

I've heard only horror stories about SF and the people's attitudes there. I only know one person that frequents it because "SF is the right kind of crowd for him" and the usual credo against FAFers. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> D:
> 
> Well I guess it's another good way to get famous, drawing dicks on FA and SF can make you more popular than the likes of Uncle Kage :v


I'm half tempted to do what I do on FA over there "Know where the lines are and abuse dead zones"


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell?!?
> 
> I've heard only horror stories about SF and the people's attitudes  there. I only know one person that frequents it because "SF is the right  kind of crowd for him" and the usual credo against FAFers. :V


Cause some SoFurry Folks realize I'm from FAF they disregard everything I say in some forum topics cause apparently I'm only there to cause problems.

No I'm generally worried about the advice you are telling this new furry, telling him the fandom is a fetish is probably the worst advice ever. No the fandom isnt about sex, its more correct to say the fandom HAVE sex in it


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm half tempted to do what I do on FA over there "Know where the lines are and abuse dead zones"



That'd be quite funny to see :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause some SoFurry Folks realize I'm from FAF they disregard everything I say in some forum topics cause apparently I'm only there to cause problems.
> 
> No I'm generally worried about the advice you are telling this new furry, telling him the fandom is a fetish is probably the worst advice ever. No the fandom isnt about sex, its more correct to say the fandom HAVE sex in it



That's sad, but then again, these are the bottom feeders of the fandom who have nothing better to do than to typefuck all day and accomplish nothing. :V


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't fucking do it. Christ Randy, do you really even need to ask?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's sad, but then again, these are the bottom feeders of the fandom who have nothing better to do than to typefuck all day and accomplish nothing. :V


and call folks with at least half a brain and have common sense trolls



Aidy70060 said:


> That'd be quite funny to see :3



One thing I have plenty of ammo of is the SecondLife screenshots,  they do have a rule near similar to what we have on FA, just no one  fucking cares cause it adult grade screenshots :V

anyway back on topic since SF is full of PUBLIC YIFFING


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and call folks with at least half a brain and have common sense trolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sofurry makes Moon Guard's Goldshire look clean..
THAT place is full of public cyber freaks. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sofurry makes Moon Guard's Goldshire look clean..
> THAT place is full of public cyber freaks. :V


I've been there once. It was so horrible.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sofurry makes Moon Guard's Goldshire look clean..
> THAT place is full of public cyber freaks. :V



I don't know what that is. I'm glad I don't.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

"Public yiff: Your views."

My views are obscured by cybercum, and there aren't enough tissues.

halp


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> I don't know what that is. I'm glad I don't.




It's not as bad as you think. :V


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's not as bad as you think. :V



.-.

Well, I'm glad I'll never accidentally end up there, I don't play WoW


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> .-.
> 
> Well, I'm glad I'll never accidentally end up there, I don't play WoW




Unless you play a human in that server, you'll never have to encounter it.
I avoid playing females on that server for good reason. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 12, 2012)

What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v

I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 12, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v
> 
> I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.



Goddamnit I _have_â€‹ to stop clicking on external links you guys keep posting :c


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v
> 
> I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.



*cue Cee Lo Green*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-Chg8XUL1I


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 12, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> It completely depends on the medium.
> 
> That said, what I hate more is random people PM-ing you for yiff RP.
> Here's a fine example:
> ...



BUT X WAS HORNY.

I don't like the whole public thing. There are whole IRC channels devoted to that, many with very specific fetishes. Why would you do the equivalent of trying to pick up girls for sex in a bar when there's a free prostitution ring down the street?

EDIT: And holy shit, someone linked "Bloodninja" a while back. This guy is a comedy genius.

http://people.ambrosiasw.com/~andrew/funny/bloodcyber.html


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Goddamnit I _have_â€‹ to stop clicking on external links you guys keep posting :c


I have a filter in place.


----------



## Piroshki (Jan 12, 2012)

And there is yet another thing that makes me scared to mingle with furries outside of this forum. ._.

If I DID talk to any furries on Skype or some instant messenger that I don't use, I would already try to ignore them if they started RP'ing normally, nevermind once it turns into their sexual fantasy. At that point I'd probably just leave the conversation and start up a new one with whoever else who was in the group chat and not participating, if there was anyone.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 12, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v
> 
> I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.



Oh man I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that first sentence. Holy shit I've never laughed that hard in a long time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v
> 
> I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.



I'm half expecting some fur in that topic saying "let your partner clean it out with their tongue"...wait its SoFurry it already happened


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> What's so bad about Sofurry? (*cough* NSFW) :v
> 
> I mean, it's not like I have to give that link a huge NSFW tag.



I feel good knowing that no matter what I do in life, there will always be people far more pathetic and despicable than I.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm half expecting some fur in that topic saying "let your partner clean it out with their tongue"...wait its SoFurry it already happened




Matter of fact: page seven, ninth post down.

olol


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Matter of fact: page seven, ninth post down.
> 
> olol



No "Cleaning your murrhole with my hawt and throbbing cawk" ? :V


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No "Cleaning your murrhole with my hawt and throbbing cawk" ? :V



What? No flowers or chocolate first? :< Not even a limerick?

It's probably in there somewhere, but that was my first time looking at a SoFurry thread. So most likely, the last time as well.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> So much this.
> 
> I miss holegan. I never went there enough.



Does any of the old group still go on IRC, do you know?


----------



## Limbo (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never really had problems with yiffs approaching me, mostly because I avoid yiff sites, and everywhere else they aren't as bad. Then again, with guys I've talked to on MSN, it's different.

This one guy still thinks I'm a girl. Every time he signs on, he's like "hey. ur hot." and every time I answer "I'm a boy". "no ur not" Lolwhut? I find it entertaining though, so I haven't blocked him yet XD.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 12, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> What? No flowers or chocolate first? :< Not even a limerick?
> 
> It's probably in there somewhere, but that was my first time looking at a SoFurry thread. So most likely, the last time as well.



Nevermind...The first posts says it...minus the cawk. :/
I am going to wash my brain out now..


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 12, 2012)

I find it appalling and tell them to take it privately if it is disruptive, ESPECIALLY if this shit happens in comments section.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 12, 2012)

I am yiffing in a public area as we speak.

Thanks for the smiles, #teenagefurs.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 13, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nevermind...The first posts says it...minus the cawk. :/
> I am going to wash my brain out now..



Remember; soap and lukewarm water!

And because SoFurry: bleach, ammonia, detergent, chlorine, and fire. LOTS of fire.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 13, 2012)

I love how the perception of FA at SoFurry is that you are all hostile and hardly furry.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 13, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I love how the perception of FA at SoFurry is that you are all hostile and hardly furry.



Our perception of SF is that they are all hug-boxing dog fuckers.

Ohh the SF-FAF cold war...how fun it is :V

From a So furry post: "Too bad you real life is so fucking pathetic that you have to take it out on minorities on the internet"

hahha ohh man, I love butthurt furries


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 13, 2012)

Cheak out the personals section. :V


----------



## Aetius (Jan 13, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Cheak out the personals section. :V



I don't want to lose my sanity.


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh god, I've been perusing SF forum stuff after that one link earlier. It's like they have all banned together to fight off the ever-present threat of _tact_.

Every opinion that isn't furry ass-kissing forever dubs the person as a troll. How the hell do they make _The Den_ appear as a bastion of common sense and reason in comparison?

-edit-


			
				Aristocrates_Carranza said:
			
		

> Because The Den just has stupid threads and we, actually rational  people, just kill the living scum out of them out of our own enjoyment  and revert them into awesomely terrible, thus negating their overall  negative impact and increasing their quality by a large margin?



Pretty much. Making shit smell a little better. It still blows my mind that our shit is a vast step up from their regular discourse.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2012)

Heimdal said:


> Every opinion that isn't furry ass-kissing forever dubs the person as a troll. How the hell do they make _The Den_ appear as a bastion of common sense and reason in comparison?



Because The Den just has stupid threads and we, actually rational people, just kill the living scum out of them out of our own enjoyment and revert them into awesomely terrible, thus negating their overall negative impact and increasing their quality by a large margin?

Edit: On-topic:
I've never come across, but I'd react either by 1) ignoring it, or 2) getting out of the chat if it gets too creepy for my taste. So I guess I'd say "it depends".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 13, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> SoFurry still beats FA in creepy comments anyway, only thing saving my mind over there is that I can turn off the "CUM" counter'
> D= no I dont need to know how many folks just jerk off or think that picture jerk off worthy


I remember when I first saw that after I registered and just though "FUCK, is there a way I can un-register from this site"?

I dunno why I'm surprised though, I used to lurk the place when it was still called yiffstar.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I remember when I first saw that after I registered and just though "FUCK, is there a way I can un-register from this site"?
> 
> I dunno why I'm surprised though, I used to lurk the place when it was still called yiffstar.


I use to write and since Yiffstar was more towards writers I signed up over there a long time ago, I only came back to that site to post art there on the behalf of Synxirazu-niam cause he himself dislike the Furries over by SF cause 90% of them want to trade a badly written story for art


----------



## Rosca (Jan 13, 2012)

I say, just make it awkward as hell for them to have public sex
Whisper everyone else not in the typefuck to post "*watches and masturbates on top of them*". 
Problem solved


----------



## BRN (Jan 13, 2012)

Spoiler: Sofurry Logs



http://i.imgur.com/tu6AJ.png



it keeps happening

At least I know I have regulars, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear jebus. Is that even remotely important to know on that site? How many people had jerked off to your subs.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FA had better get coding. Don't want to be left in the dust by these awesome features


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



''User pawed to one of your submissions!''

I love that site. 

:v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel like signing up to that site for a laugh. Maybe I could collect some tears.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2012)

*gets a 5/5 rating on a picture that just a regular sketch, realize cause its porn*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> Remember; soap and lukewarm water!
> 
> And because SoFurry: bleach, ammonia, detergent, chlorine, and fire. LOTS of fire.




Ammonia since it is the only--


SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Switching to fire...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucking terrible. FA may not be the best site but at least it's not... _that._


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2012)

Mentova said:


> This is fucking terrible. FA may not be the best site but at least it's not... _that._



dont worry they are improving as in that feature is fucking removed in SF 2.0
enough people said it was creepy and useless


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 13, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dont worry they are improving as in that feature is fucking removed in SF 2.0
> enough people said it was creepy and useless



Sofurry Beta? Is it me or does their beta banner look like a Hershey's bar.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 13, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Sofurry Beta? Is it me or does their beta banner look like a Hershey's bar.



It keeps changing, and to me it looks like each picture they use is just a cutout of a murry purry piece of artwork :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Sofurry Beta? Is it me or does their beta banner look like a Hershey's bar.



When people say that FA's layout is horrible, I will just bring up Sofurry's. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Invisiblebear guy has alot of time on his hands....


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Sofurry Beta? Is it me or does their beta banner look like a Hershey's bar.



I have the slimline(comfort) version so I dont see banners

also heres something nice


			
				SF furry said:
			
		

> SenoraKitty 			 			13 hours ago
> 
> 0
> Don't forget that they also have broke the law recently, and now  vglinks makes your computer more open to trogan viruses and addwear. I  found that out from a friend the other day when he looked at his  computer. Every virus in there was a trogan holding addwear from FA.
> ...


my reply to them is


			
				Fousenworks said:
			
		

> Heres  the thing, FAF do not like fucking hugboxes, SF doesnt care that 15+ of  the same topic is active at the same time while FAF rather have ONE  running. Little did people on SF know that both its forums and FAF are  considered the worst forums to be on, one full of angry folks who want  common sense and tact to be in the fandom more, the other full of people  who rather typefuck and call anyone with half a brain, common sense,  and tact trolls.



yes a long time ago a member of the idola clan went to other furry forums of small ones of course and oddly enough furs on those forums dont like either of our forums, they often only go to the forums to ask questions of whats going on with the site or post problems but they wouldnt participate in either FAF or SFF


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> That Invisiblebear guy has alot of time on his hands....



He has a lot of _something_ on his hands


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh no, not trogan viruses!



SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno what's worse, that this feature exists or that some guys really call it "pawing"...


----------



## triage (Jan 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> Spoiler: Sofurry Logs
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I really hope there's an option to block all of those users.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> He has a lot of _something_ on his hands



I wonder if it's invisible.

Like his dignity.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 13, 2012)

The paw counter is refreshing.

At least they're willing to admit that their site is a lake of semen.

Not all sites are so honest.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 13, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Oh no, not trogan viruses!
> 
> 
> Dunno what's worse, that this feature exists or that some guys really call it "pawing"...


That's fuckin cool


----------



## Namba (Jan 13, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> I wonder if it's invisible.
> 
> Like his dignity.


Semen. Or blood. Or both. Or neither. Or a combination of all four. Or a combination of all five.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 13, 2012)

You know what?

FAF needs a personals section like SF :V


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 13, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You know what?
> 
> FAF needs a personals section like SF :V


We don't want no trouble here, now


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 13, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You know what?
> 
> FAF needs a personals section like SF :V





Antonin Scalia said:


> We don't want no trouble here, now




NOTHIS IS BEST IDEA


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 14, 2012)

It is very simple. Reference the chat rules. If that behavior is allowed then so be it. If you disagree with it, then it is your responsibility to keep to areas with rules that you agree with. If it happens when it is against the rules, that is like anything else against the rules.

My personal opinion is well, I don't have one as I have never witnessed it. So I don't really know what it can do to a chat. I imagine it would be like any RP in a chat and not really ruin much of anything, as long as everyone there is on the same page. Again I have not been exposed to a public yiffing, so I don't know with any authority.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 14, 2012)

I made an account on SF....

It only took me 1.3 seconds to see a public typefucking/yiff thread.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 14, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I made an account on SF....
> 
> It only took me 1.3 seconds to see a public typefucking/yiff thread.



They have a whole typefucking/yiff section of their forums though. :3


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 14, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I made an account on SF....
> 
> It only took me 1.3 seconds to see a public typefucking/yiff thread.



You're doing better than me :V

I cant even find the forums >.>


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> You're doing better than me :V
> 
> I cant even find the forums >.>



Lucky you.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I made an account on SF....
> 
> It only took me 1.3 seconds to see a public typefucking/yiff thread.


They're littered all over the place!


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> They're littered all over the place!



kitty why D:

Edit: And WHY did Natasha put Lassie in lingerie? I'll never know.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 14, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> They have a whole typefucking/yiff section of their forums though. :3



The first thing I saw was something to do with "Alien rape".

Im still recovering from the mental trauma.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> "Alien rape".


Well that is healthy fetish yeah.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 14, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> The first thing I saw was something to do with "Alien rape".



Sounds hot. Were there Xenomorphs? or just like, regular aliens?

I mean uhh uh that's terrible! How could anybody like that kind of thing!?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Sounds hot. Were there Xenomorphs? or just like, regular aliens?


Dear god no NSFW


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Dear god no NSFW




[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/FONT]


----------

